#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Now what is THIS!!!

## angeress

The Dangers of Dabbling With the Occult

This is one article worth reading, for any practioner must see what the 'normal' people are actually thinking. I sounds to me that the certain sorts have dabbled as they said and got doo-lally with the results. It does take all sorts to make a world. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Azaziel

> The Dangers of Dabbling With the Occult
> 
> This is one article worth reading, for any practioner must see what the 'normal' people are actually thinking. I sounds to me that the certain sorts have dabbled as they said and got doo-lally with the results. It does take all sorts to make a world.


I didn't get that message from the article at all.

----------


## angeress

The link works, and the message is predictable from God botherers.

----------


## Azaziel

Perhaps I misunderstood what you meant by the phrase, "It sounds to me that the certain sorts have dabbled as they said and got doo-lally with the results."

I interpret your words to mean that you found the article in question to be nonsense and you were trying to discredit it.

The article itself is fairly devoid of content and uses the language of an uneducated, wannabe psychonaut. But what it says is basically right, even if it is childish in its approach.

So what did you mean, exactly?

----------

